# Nerja Car Purchase



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

Does anyone know how you go about insuring/taxing (if relevant?) a car in Spain? I am looking to buy a cheapish run around when I move to Frigiliana in April. Many thanks. Donna


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Donna Tristram said:


> Does anyone know how you go about insuring/taxing (if relevant?) a car in Spain? I am looking to buy a cheapish run around when I move to Frigiliana in April. Many thanks. Donna


have a look at the _*FAQs & useful info*_ thread which is 'stuck' at the top of the page - there's a whole section about cars & driving


----------



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

Thanks for coming back to me. I only have FAQ on the second tool bar down and when I search it comes up with nothing under "car" and "car insurance" so I guess I'm looking in the wrong place!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Donna Tristram said:


> Thanks for coming back to me. I only have FAQ on the second tool bar down and when I search it comes up with nothing under "car" and "car insurance" so I guess I'm looking in the wrong place!


that's the general FAQs for the entire website

I said to look on the *FAQs & useful info *_thread _

here's a link http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

I brought my car over and registered it over here but in your position I would just do as you are thinking and just buy over here. Be careful to buy from a proper dealer though as the second hand car market here can be problematic if you buy privately. You will cop for unpaid taxes and fines. Used cars are more expensive here but don't be mugged. Check the UK autotrader prices to get a ball park figure and add about 20% and try to haggle along those lines. If a dealer (Spanish or English) senses you are new and potentially desperate they will take advantage. If you can afford it it might be worth getting a new small Seat or Kia or Hyundai. These are cheaper new than in the UK.

Regarding insurance I would call linea directa who speak English. get a quote off them and then go to some local insurance places to get the best deal. Then call linea direca again and they will probably beat the cheapest quote. you will need to send off your current documents to them to prove your no claims but this isn't a problem as they send a pre paid envelope with your documents.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

When we first got car insurance over here, we went through a broker who had been highly recommended. I had all my proof of no claims bonus ready but didn't need it. The broker asked me how many years ncb I had and I said that I had never made a claim and that was that. First insurance was through AXA and they gave me a full ncb. Odd, but that's what happened to us. We changed insurer the next year and AXA gave them the ncb proof.


----------



## Donna Tristram (Jan 4, 2014)

Thank so much - I've never been great at navigating my way around websites - hope I do better in Spain!


----------



## calpeflyer (Mar 29, 2013)

www rastreator com is a comparison site for Car Insurance.
I gave it a dummy run and it worked OK - in Internet Explorer each page was translated as I went along.


----------

